# DIY viv insert-updated 12/10/06-almost done



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

This was pretty easy and pretty cheap, about $12. I did this on a 15 gallon long All Glass Aquarium, 12" x 12" x 24". What I like about it is that it swings sideways, not up and down, and that it is the size of the entire front opening. With the door open there's plenty of access to the inside of the viv.

I used 3/32" polycarbonate that I found at Home Depot. The polycarbonate is not supposed to warp like acrylic and plexi-glass. When I raised discus I used polycarbonate for the tops of the tanks. The discus tanks were in the mid 80's and I never had a problem. I'm assuming it will work for this application as well.

I used a jig saw with a fine blade to cut the polycarbonate to size and to cut out the vent at the top. I clamped it to a piece of plywood to keep it steady.



















I used the 1/8" plastic living hinge. What I noticed was that the 1/8" hinge also fit nicely on the inside lip of the top frame of the tank.










Once the door was cut to size I simply attached the hinge to the door and then attached that to the inside lip of the frame.










As you can see in the pic there's also a small piece at the bottom that is glued to the inside of the viv. This is to hold back the substrate and water.

The door sits down in the lip, not flush with the frame. I had to glue a small piece of plastic on the top and bottom corners so that I could use the swivel latches to keep the door closed.










I think it has a nice clean look to it.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

*living hinge*

gary,

what a really great idea! i may have to try that. where do you get the living hinge? i am working on a 10 vert right now and i already got the glass cut and i need to get a hinge. is there a retail store that has it or would i have to order it online? thanks.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: living hinge*



reggorf said:


> gary,
> 
> what a really great idea! i may have to try that. where do you get the living hinge? i am working on a 10 vert right now and i already got the glass cut and i need to get a hinge. is there a retail store that has it or would i have to order it online? thanks.


I got mine at a local fish store. You can find it online at some of the fish supply companies as well.

Unfortunately though this doesn't work on a 10 gallon tank, at least not the All Glass 10 gallon. The lip on the 10 gallon tank is just a little bit thinner plastic and the 1/8" hinge does not fit snuggly on it. If you can find 1/16" hinge it would work though.


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Cool idea Gary, very clean looking. What are you going to do for a vent?

Also, "Living Hinges" are the kind you make out of silicone.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

RGB said:


> Also, "Living Hinges" are the kind you make out of silicone.


That's what I thought. But I also see people refering to these hinges that you see on the tank tops for aquariums as "living" hinges as well. I'm confused  

I'm using the plastic needle point mesh to cover my vents.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, that's a pretty sweet method there! I'm just wondering, for 10 gals, since the lips tend to be thinner, if one could cut a thin strip of that polycarbonate and silicone it down one side to provide an attachment edge for the hinge; nothing too wide, of course, just enough to attach the hinge without it creeping across the front. Very nice looking, though; definitely looks worth a try. I've been trying to think of a good way to make vert doors that swing out to the side. 

- Josh


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> That's what I thought. But I also see people refering to these hinges that you see on the tank tops for aquariums as "living" hinges as well. I'm confused


I did a search for it and i guess you are right. I've always heard of silicone hinges referred to this way but according to wikipedia "A living hinge is a hinge or flexure bearing with no moving parts". I guess i'll just start calling mine a "silicone living hinge" :wink: 

Wikipedia's definition of a Living Hinge

Keep us updated on how that viv comes out.


----------



## arrow-frog-fan (May 15, 2006)

I have to say that this is by far the best do-it-yourself insert that I have seen. I though for sure that I was just going to have to buy some from First Class Aquatics, because I hadn't come up with anything myself yet and didn't want an ugly one. Thanks alot for the info! Now I can start building some more tanks for myself.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

<aRRow-frOg-Fan--== said:


> I have to say that this is by far the best do-it-yourself insert that I have seen. I though for sure that I was just going to have to buy some from First Class Aquatics, because I hadn't come up with anything myself yet and didn't want an ugly one. Thanks alot for the info! Now I can start building some more tanks for myself.


WOW, thanks  

Feel free to PM if you have any questions when you try making one.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Definately a GREAT idea!

Now, I wonder if a 20 gallon frame has the same thickness as a 15 gallon does?

You'll have to do some planting, add some light, and sit back and see how it works over time! Cooooool!


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

As long as it's thicker than or equal to the 15g rim (1/8"), you should be able to find a hinge for it.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

defaced said:


> As long as it's thicker than or equal to the 15g rim (1/8"), you should be able to find a hinge for it.


YEP, I'm pretty sure as long as it's bigger than a 10 gallon the 1/8" hinge will work.

I'm sure there's a way to work it out for a 10 gallon vert as well. I like the height of the 15 long so I haven't bothered thinking about it. Do they make a 1/16" hinge? I'm pretty sure some of my glass tops are 1/16" glass that came with the tanks. I haven't been able to find it though.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'd adhear a shim to the inside of the rim to build it up to 1/8". If you get a 1/16" hinge, that means your door can only be about that thick unless you want to try and mod the hinge.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

*cool*

post pictures when its all done


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Close up of top vent










Just need to add some substrate and it should be done.










Now we'll see if the polycarbonate warps or not.


----------



## DartMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks nice!

That's some MAJOR brom plantings!!!!!

Thanks for the update.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

DartMan said:


> That's some MAJOR brom plantings!!!!!


I'm still just not much of a plant guy. The broms are easiest for me to work with and they give the frogs decent cover.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

The insert looks great Gary, but be prepared for the possibility that the FF will crawl right through the plastic mesh... I've also had crickets chew right through that stuff. The mesh looks nice, but you might need a finer screen layer in there to keep your bugs from getting out. Some people don't mind that though... Either way, nice job!

Jeremy


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

JL-Exotics said:


> The insert looks great Gary, but be prepared for the possibility that the FF will crawl right through the plastic mesh... I've also had crickets chew right through that stuff. The mesh looks nice, but you might need a finer screen layer in there to keep your bugs from getting out. Some people don't mind that though... Either way, nice job!
> 
> Jeremy


You're right Jeremy, the FFs could get through that mesh. But, for whatever reason mind don't. I've had this mesh on two 10 gallon horizontal tanks for the year I've been in the hobby. I feed the wingless FFs and I just don't ever see them climbing the front glass looking for a way to escape. They tend to always be at the bottom of the tank, sometimes in and about the broms.

It is something I'll be keeping an eye on though. I have used the finer mesh as well. That's FF proof but I'm hoping this mesh will allow for a little more air flow and help keep the front glass clear. We'll see.


----------



## Josh_Leisenring (Jun 19, 2005)

That looks absolutely amazing! Very clean and professional, IMO.  Can't wait to give it a try myself. :wink: 

- Josh


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice. I congratulate you for trying something new. Great job


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

That looks really neat.

I do have one qusetion though, will you use automated misting on these? if so what will stop the water/condensation running down the front glass/plexi inside the tank and out of the bottom.

I can see you have an insert to waterproof the false bottom and hold water in, but does it fit snuggly enough that when the door is closed it makes a tight seal to stop the running of condensation?

Just a thought, great idea though and looks very proffessional.

Regards

Steve


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

how is this holding up so far, as far as warping is concerned?


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

devin mac said:


> how is this holding up so far, as far as warping is concerned?


not even the slightest bit of any warping.


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

> That looks really neat.
> 
> I do have one qusetion though, will you use automated misting on these? if so what will stop the water/condensation running down the front glass/plexi inside the tank and out of the bottom.
> 
> ...


I wonder too Gary if since the bottom piece of plastic is on the inside of the black framing around the tank and your door is on the outside of the black framing, does that not leave an 1/8" gap or so between the two pices of plastic that could let out FF or, as Steve says above, your misting water??
Other than that, this is a very good idea.


----------

